

Amazon Robots Get Ready for Christmas - w1ntermute
http://online.wsj.com/articles/amazon-deploys-robots-to-speed-delivery-1416433198

======
melling
That's a lot of robots, especially in such a short period of time.

"In May, Amazon Chief Executive Jeff Bezos told investors at Amazon’s annual
meeting that he planned to deploy 10,000 Kiva robots by year-end, up from
1,400 at the time."

